# Browning X-bolt Stainless .270 Win



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

The rifle is in excellent condition, here's a link to my ad
https://utahgunexchange.com/ads/browning-x-bolt-stainless-stalker-270-win/


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Do you know how many rounds have been run through it?


----------



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

Less than 50, I just got this rifle in trade from another member on here who shot one box through it after he purchased it new. I only fired maybe 15 or so. I am just hung up on wanting a Bell and Carslon or HS Precision stock on a rifle and they don't make one for an X-bolt. While sighting in the rifle I shot three rounds into one oblong hole with Hornady 140 grain SST.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Three shots into one ragged hole with a factory setup.....? Better hang on to that thing and buy something else to put an aftermarket stock on.

I'd be interested if I didn't already have 3 .270's in the safe. I love the .270 and especially love the X-Bolt.


----------



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

$600.00 shipped/ $550.00 FTF in Sgt George area.


----------



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

550.00 shipped/ 500.00 FTF 
Trade for Leupold/ Vortex 4-14/4-16 glass


----------

